# Looking for a Snowboard Bag



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I am heading out to Alberta this winter for a family visit and some boarding.

I have a 159cm Board that I need a bag for.

Can you guys suggest what size bag I should buy? I know some people like to get a bigger bag that will also fit their boots, helmet, board, etc.

Any suggestions on which bag to get to ensure maximum protection of my gear while on the plane?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a Dakine Low Roller 157 which holds a 158 (eithout bindings) and 153 board with bindings, helmet, backprotector, gloves, goggles, and boots in separated compartments. Could even stuff it with some clothes. For your 159 board this 157 bag would work as well. Even hubands 164 board fits without problems with all the other stuff. Dakine offers very good quality for a rather low price.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Easto said:


> I am heading out to Alberta this winter for a family visit and some boarding.
> 
> I have a 159cm Board that I need a bag for.
> 
> ...


Which one did you go with? Fit your 159 into a 157?



neni said:


> I have a Dakine Low Roller 157 which holds a 158 (eithout bindings) and 153 board with bindings, helmet, backprotector, gloves, goggles, and boots in separated compartments. Could even stuff it with some clothes. For your 159 board this 157 bag would work as well. Even hubands 164 board fits without problems with all the other stuff. Dakine offers very good quality for a rather low price.


You can fit a 164 into the 157? Wow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get a longer bag than needed...thus later able to fit a longer board and to fit more crap into it if needed.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

ping wiredsport

I won the grayne tour bag from him this summer Look at page 3 
I have a picture of a 160cm board in the bg for an idea. this thing is big
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/146281-grayne-tour-pro-snowboard-bag-stoker-3.html


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

thecadgod said:


> You can fit a 164 into the 157? Wow.


Yup: 164 Flag in 157 Dakine Low Roller


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Whatever you do, get one with wheels. Got my first bag with wheels this year and I am kicking myself for not getting one years ago. I have a 181 bag but ride a 163 and love it as it allows me pack multiple boards should I choose, keep the bindings on, all my equipment and some clothes as well. I even put my brother in-laws skis in it so we would have less bags to fool with.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

neni said:


> Yup: 164 Flag in 157 Dakine Low Roller


I wouldn't of thought that big of a board would have fit. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

neni said:


> I have a Dakine Low Roller 157 which holds a 158 (eithout bindings) and 153 board with bindings, helmet, backprotector, gloves, goggles, and boots in separated compartments. Could even stuff it with some clothes. For your 159 board this 157 bag would work as well. Even hubands 164 board fits without problems with all the other stuff. Dakine offers very good quality for a rather low price.


I've got the same bag in a 165 and I've fit a pair of 172 skis in it. It's pretty handy.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Recently purchased a 157cm Dakine Low Roller for my younger sister. Before I gave it to her I was able to get a 159cm, 156cm and 154cm without bindings. 2 pairs of boots, 1 set of bindings and a tuning Kit. Fit like a glove.


----------



## Smitty114 (Mar 2, 2015)

thecadgod said:


> Recently purchased a 157cm Dakine Low Roller for my younger sister. Before I gave it to her I was able to get a 159cm, 156cm and 154cm without bindings. 2 pairs of boots, 1 set of bindings and a tuning Kit. Fit like a glove.


I'm trying to get a bag as well for my Helmet, boots, bindings, and clothes for a 159 board and am looking at the low roller.

I'd rather get the 157, but in your comment you mentioned you could fit a 159 without bindings? Does that mean bindings have to be removed each time with that bag on a 159 board?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Smitty114 said:


> I'm trying to get a bag as well for my Helmet, boots, bindings, and clothes for a 159 board and am looking at the low roller.
> 
> I'd rather get the 157, but in your comment you mentioned you could fit a 159 without bindings? Does that mean bindings have to be removed each time with that bag on a 159 board?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You can leave the bindings on unless you have multiple boards, in which case you'll have to remove the bindings off all but one board so you can stack them to get the most space. 

As far as the Dakine bag....I've had two of them and they both split open from the board edges while being loaded/unloaded off airplanes. I now have two Burton Wheelie bags that have been from America to Europe and back twice and one of them went actually from America to Afghanistan got drug through the desert for a few days and then went to Europe. Neither of them have split open.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Get the biggest bag you can. My longest board is 164 cm, my bag is 181 cm. I can fit multiple boards (without bindings), boots, helmet and extra clothes in it.


----------



## Smitty114 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help everyone. Sounds like the 165 is the best option, and with a 159 there shouldn't too much extra fabric (drag) on the end.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Just beware of the temptation of packing more stuff into a bigger bag. The bag will still have a weight restriction on it which will vary from airline to airline.

Nothing gets your trip off to poor start like getting to check in to be told that you now have an overweight baggage fee.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Oldman said:


> Just beware of the temptation of packing more stuff into a bigger bag. The bag will still have a weight restriction on it which will vary from airline to airline.
> 
> Nothing gets your trip off to poor start like getting to check in to be told that you now have an overweight baggage fee.


it would take a hell of a lot of gear for the bag to be overweight. I believe the weight limit is generally 50 lbs(been a few years since I needed to be concerned). Last time I flew with my gear I had 1 158cm solid w/bindings, 1 164cm split board w/bindings, skins, crampons, collapsible ski poles etc,
boots, a helmet, googles, gloves, jacket, pants all in my board bag. It was well under weight.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Smitty114 said:


> I'm trying to get a bag as well for my Helmet, boots, bindings, and clothes for a 159 board and am looking at the low roller.
> 
> I'd rather get the 157, but in your comment you mentioned you could fit a 159 without bindings? Does that mean bindings have to be removed each time with that bag on a 159 board?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry I didn't reply earlier, not sure if you bought a 165cm yet, but even with a 159 I would still HIGHLY suggest the 157. You can fit a 161cm in the 157cm no problem, with bindings on. The only reason I take off my bindings is because I pack multiple boards. I will leave the bindings on the smallest board, which I place on top. My 154 with bindings is on top of the 156 w/o, on top of the 159, w/o. Stick the Tuning kit between the bindings and 1 pair of boots in each outer pocket. Still will have room for some soft gear. Pack to the brim it will be about 40lbs. Most airlines allow up to 50 w/o a charge.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> it would take a hell of a lot of gear for the bag to be overweight. I believe the weight limit is generally 50 lbs(been a few years since I needed to be concerned). Last time I flew with my gear I had 1 158cm solid w/bindings, 1 164cm split board w/bindings, skins, crampons, collapsible ski poles etc,
> boots, a helmet, googles, gloves, jacket, pants all in my board bag. It was well under weight.



My board bag tips the scales at like 80 lbs with all my boards and only a couple pairs of bindings on it...

But I also have like 8 boards


----------

